

Missed Apple Predictions - lanceweatherby
http://daringfireball.net/2008/10/todays_claim_chowder

======
bestes
I don't think this was a waste of time at all. In fact, I was thrilled to read
about _exactly_ who made some of these predictions. Especially the analyst who
based his "projections" on a false rumor. Accountability is a good thing. All
the "pass-through" journalism, where sites simply take what other sites say
and post it themselves, can easily obscure the source. I did think the thing
about the apostrophe was a bit over-the-top, though.

~~~
acgourley
Agreed - it's good to have posts like this one there to keep rumor mongers
honest and confirmation bias at bay.

------
ashishk
im sorry, but reading that post was a waste of time.

im here to learn, not gossip. how did this get 7 votes?

~~~
axod
Apple bashing is popular. Bashing Apple for not delivering on rumors is
popular. How dare they not deliver what people thought they might...

~~~
jcl
The article, on the other hand, contains no Apple-bashing at all. More likely
the article was voted up by the same people who voted up the other rumor
articles leading up to the announcement.

------
sfphotoarts
It's a shame the $800 laptop rumor was wrong, with PC laptop prices dropping
and APPL prices rising that OSX tax is getting to be a big differential. As a
developer I couldn't use windows because there's no decent shell or vi or any
of the tools I've spent the past couple decades using. OSX on the other hand
is a UNIX variant that also runs Photoshop, which to me is the best of all
worlds. I might consider one of the dell laptop OSX86 hackintosh ideas now
that's maturing.

Its better to be wrong with Mac rumors, less chance of getting sued.

~~~
qqq
APPL actually lowered laptop prices. 100 less for the bottom end. and 700 less
to get features like aluminum and decent graphics.

~~~
notauser
Prices got more expensive like-for-like in the UK (presumably to hedge against
recent exchange rate movements).

------
maximilian
Gruber was a bit harsh on the rumor sites. They're just driving page views,
much like he wants and is probably trolling for with his analysis. The new
macbooks were a long time coming and I'm glad they're finally here. My aging
powerbook is in need of replacement and I never really like the current
macbooks that much. My student budget can't quite afford the macbook pro, so
new macbooks was an exciting announcement.

The first thing I'm going to do over x-mas break is install XP on my mac, but
the Orange Box and play through half life 2 and the 2nd installment. I've been
wanting to, but lacking the computer to do so.

------
amackera
The tone of this writer really irritates me. The content is useful to know,
but his style seems so vindictive and (dare I say it) elitist.

~~~
LPTS
If you were John Gruber you'd be elitist too.

